# I landed a job with a webhosting company Downtown Phoenix



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

My job title is Tech Support/Help Desk. One day I aim to be a Systems Admin or something like that so I think this position is the first step to entry level.

My job Duties are:

dealing w/ support tickets for customers who have dedicated hosting,shared hosting,dedicated servers or enterprise servers
Making sure the network is up and running
Updating the servers via hardware or software components , making sure the servers are running smooth
Adding more harddrives and what not to the servers
Configure build and support Linux & Windows 2003 machines
Messing with the Cisco Routers and Switches
Learning about PHP,MySQL,SQL,Access Databases
Messing around with DNS & DHCP config settings , troubleshooting from our end and also helping the customer remotely also ( TELNET etc )
Ensure back ups of data
Also work with the development team learning all the fun stuff
*Many more duties*

I cannot believe I got the job. Its in a gigantic building Downtown Phoenix. Revolving Doors... REVOLVING DOORS~!! LOL only the rich people walk thru revolving doors hahahahaha jk

But seriously ... the place is freakn NICE. I got a badge and I swipe my card to go in and a hand scanner to get into the datacenter. The benefits are off the hook & they will even pay for my school.

*I have MY OWN DESK NEAR A GIANT WINDOW with Dual Monitors~!!!!*

We have a freakn Kitchen w/Microwave oven fridge and everything else in a kitchen with free burritos food snacks drinks etc .... its FREAKN CRAZY.

I get to eat anywhere I want while Im working, I can take breaks whenever I want. This is like ... dream job~?? HAHAHAH lol ...

Its a small family own webhosting business. I guess one of their employees of 5 years is moving on and they needed somebody to fill the position and to be dedicated and grow with the company. They chose me over 5-6 other people applicants that got interviewed the same day after me.

Its weird because I swear I sent & posted my resume to careerbuilder,Dice.com,Monster.com,USAjobs.com,craigslists etc etc like 500 times every 3 weeks or something.

I applied to every single IT job there was. No reply.

Then all of a sudden out of the blue ... I get a phone call ... " Hey we found your resume on craigslist and I would love to interview you " I was like holy crap wthek~!!!

I went downtown and found the address and was like " .... Uhhhh , this place is too big ... I dont even belong here LMAO " like it felt surreal , like if I was the president of the Galaxy or something 

But when they interviewed me , they loved me~!! I had the experience they were looking for and I could not believe they wanted me to work there.

Im still shocked that I work in this insanely huge building downtown phoenix . I feel like a freakn baller. Probly cuz its one of the best jobs Ive landed.
Now I go to school full time and working full time . But I think it'll all be worth it after Im out of College and I got the experience I need to be a System Admin.

I had actually got hired for 3 other jobs but I had to turn them down due to conflicting school schedules.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> Messing with the Cisco Routers and Switches


Might want to rephrase this on any future resume perhaps "Maintaining" would be a better choice:grin::grin::grin:

Congrats on the new job and good luck:wave:


----------



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh on my resume its actually like " maintaining,configuring " etc etc ... it has all the technical jargon n stuff ... but on the forum , i just talk like i would in person lol


----------

